# Vesuvius Nero



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks to @DavecUK and @Paolo_Cortese this beauty arrived this week.

It's so easy to produce much better shots with the Vesuvius. My extractions went from around 18% on the NS Oscar 2 to 22% with the Vesuvius.

On top of that it also looks amazing and is a real joy to use - thanks guys


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Congrats it's a stunner


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> Congrats it's a stunner


Thanks. Shame that the photos are a bit washed out - don't know what happened with the upload


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Lovely in black, really makes the group stand out.

John


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Loving the look of this , you're a lucky fella


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks excellent, very with the times.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Lucky man,haha


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Lovely! Congrats


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

And a new posh addition will be joining this very soon


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

this would look great with a pitch black wall behind it


----------



## iulianato (May 5, 2015)

Very photogenic machine and very potent as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

iulianato said:


> Very photogenic machine and very potent as well. Enjoy!


It's an unreal machine. I tried a Slayer-style shot earlier (2bar until the first drops, 6bar for a few seconds, 9 bar for the most part, then finishing off at 6 bar) and it blew me away!!


----------



## Headgoboomboom (Apr 21, 2013)

That

Is

Sweet!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Tsangpa said:


> It's an unreal machine. I tried a Slayer-style shot earlier (2bar until the first drops, 6bar for a few seconds, 9 bar for the most part, then finishing off at 6 bar) and it blew me away!!


I tend to do a long 12-14 second preinfusion, then set pump acc to give a slow rise to 9 bar, before easing off again near the end of the shot. 44s total shot....nice as you like. Ramp rate has to be slow to prevent the puck compressing and not allowing flow. I love the shots from it and I find it's a very consistent machine. Until someone has used one, I think it's hard for them to get their head around it and you have to work a little differently.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Another Nero, that didn't take long! Judging by the comments they may have to make some more of these. I do love mine.



DavecUK said:


> I tend to do a long 12-14 second preinfusion, then set pump acc to give a slow rise to 9 bar, before easing off again near the end of the shot. 44s total shot....nice as you like. Ramp rate has to be slow to prevent the puck compressing and not allowing flow. I love the shots from it and I find it's a very consistent machine. Until someone has used one, I think it's hard for them to get their head around it and you have to work a little differently.


Interesting, I've mainly been using one of your other profiles, starts at 2bar, then up to 8, then ramps down again in steps. Would you mind sharing more details on this one?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

BaggaZee said:


> Another Nero, that didn't take long! Judging by the comments they may have to make some more of these. I do love mine.
> 
> Interesting, I've mainly been using one of your other profiles, starts at 2bar, then up to 8, then ramps down again in steps. Would you mind sharing more details on this one?


Try here and I will sometime this week pull my current settings out.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/vesuvius/some-pressure-profiling-ideas-for-you-to-try-t97.html#p705


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> Try here and I will sometime this week pull my current settings out.
> 
> https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/vesuvius/some-pressure-profiling-ideas-for-you-to-try-t97.html#p705


The standard pump flow setting is 400. If you reduced it to 300 it says in the manual you may have to change the PID settings, would this be so in this example. @DavecUK


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tsangpa said:


> It's an unreal machine. I tried a Slayer-style shot earlier (2bar until the first drops, 6bar for a few seconds, 9 bar for the most part, then finishing off at 6 bar) and it blew me away!!


It's hard to replicate Slayer style shot due to the difference between the machines.

As Dave says reducing the pump pressure can help. It can significantly reduce the water debit of the machine to around 150-160 ml over 30 seconds.

Essentially meaning less water is hitting the puck at low pressure, i did this in combination with changing to a smaller giglicuer also , again reducing flow of water.

Whether slayer shots are worth while or different will be debated, and I am yet to have a commercial slayer shot that blew my mind or was better than really good V shots but the machine does do something different in terms of the amount of water that is delivered to the puck over a long pre infusion , as opposed to just a long pre infusion .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Stevebee said:


> The standard pump flow setting is 400. If you reduced it to 300 it says in the manual you may have to change the PID settings, would this be so in this example. @DavecUK


I can't remember, I will have to check.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I can't remember, I will have to check.


From a vague distant memory I though we just reduced pump pressure?


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

I've set mine to 300 and kept the PID settings as per the manual


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

My problem is I only wrote the manual....but can't for the life of me remember what's in it


----------



## dannoceti (Oct 15, 2018)

Black looks great!


----------

